# Dog Training Blog



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

The thread I had started last week got deleted when Melissa had to do a back up to get the forum going again, so here's the link if anyone's interested in checking this out.

It's Susan Garrett's blog about training, playing games, recall, aggression... Thanks to Angela (member name: hav2luv) for the link. 

http://susangarrett.wordpress.com/2009/04/20/recalls-a-worthwhile-investment/


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Marj, I love your quote so much that I put it on my signature at work. You had another one with it for awhile that I also like but can't remember what it said.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Marj, cool site! I haven't had time to look at it before, and not totally today, but sure wish I lived near someone like that to work through some training with! It is hard to try to do alone--having friends to do it with sure makes it easier to stick to!


----------

